# F-35 First Flight Pic's



## tomahawk6 (17 Oct 2007)

A couple of nice links.
http://www.bensware.com/photos/aviation/FWNAS121506/index_2.html

http://www.accuconference.com/f35.html

http://www.pbase.com/keith1959/jsf_f35_tests

Video:
http://www.livevideo.com/video/2F3DABEDDA4A4FBCA8D6876F335C2984/f-35-first-flight-video.aspx


----------



## karl28 (17 Oct 2007)

tomahawk6  

Thanks for posting the pics they look great nice looking aircraft .


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (17 Oct 2007)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting these links.


----------



## Jeffco8 (21 Oct 2007)

That looks bloody awesome!


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Oct 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for posting that up, T6.


----------



## Jorkapp (21 Oct 2007)

Amazing pics, and definitely an amazing aircraft.

Can't help but notice the Cdn flag on the fuselage. Sign of things to come?


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Oct 2007)

Jorkapp said:
			
		

> Amazing pics, and definitely an amazing aircraft.
> 
> Can't help but notice the Cdn flag on the fuselage. Sign of things to come?


Well, as far as I know, we helped in the production in the aircraft, and we are slotted to get them, hopefully


----------



## aesop081 (21 Oct 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Well, as far as I know, we helped in the production in the aircraft, and we are slotted to get them, hopefully



We have contributed financialy to its developement in order to secure a place for Canadian industry in the eventual windfall of subcontracting that will happen once this thing goes in to production. Letters of intent to purchase are nice but they certainly do not mean that we will see JSF in Canadian colours in Cool Pool or Bagtown.


----------



## belka (22 Oct 2007)

Am I missing something or has the F-35 flown before as I recall seeing a program of the development of both the F-35 and the boeing rival.


----------



## prom (22 Oct 2007)

Out of my lane but ya it has flown before. However what flew was a non production demonstrator for the fly off competition. What is being flown now is a production model of the F-35.


----------



## lotion (22 Oct 2007)

Nice picture. Nice to see the small Canadian flag on it...Cause it will a while before you see one with just the Canadian flag on it.


----------



## volition (22 Oct 2007)

Wow!! Nice aircraft!! ;D


----------



## geo (22 Oct 2007)

Compared to the CF18, it looks like a big plane.
Closer to something like an F14 or F15....


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Nov 2007)

New helmet F-35 aircrews will wear.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=492631


----------



## prom (11 Nov 2007)

wow............how much is that going to weigh?


----------



## darmil (11 Nov 2007)

Now thats a sexy airframe thx for the pics.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (13 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Compared to the CF18, it looks like a big plane.
> Closer to something like an F14 or F15....



Nope; smaller (bigger wing area, though ...)


----------



## weiss (15 Nov 2007)

Helmet - is it real?  I am thinking, if looking down pilots see ground instead of his laps, that means he cannot see instrument panel as well, right?  I wonder how will that work.  How can you turn switch or actuate anything inside the cockpit if you see right through it?


----------



## aesop081 (15 Nov 2007)

weiss said:
			
		

> Helmet - is it real?  I am thinking, if looking down pilots see ground instead of his laps, that means he cannot see instrument panel as well, right?  I wonder how will that work.  How can you turn switch or actuate anything inside the cockpit if you see right through it?



The whole idea is for the pilot to NOT have to take his eyes off the target to see all the info he needs and to NOT have to make switch selections inside the cockpit.

This is just HOTAS and helmet-mounted cueing taken to the next level.


----------



## Garry (16 Nov 2007)

For the non-aviation minded: HOTAS = Hands on Throttle and Stick. 

It's kinda like a Nintendo controller- all the buttons you need to fight the weapons platform are on the throttle quadrant and the stick. Radar functions, comms, weapons, everything. A little confusing at first, but once mastered pretty easy to work- and keeps your head up.


----------

